# Indian dwarf puffers



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey guys was wondering if any one on here had any dwarf puffers? I'm real inherited in them and seen some places say you can have one in a 5g tank and then other places that say you need more. On live aquaria they say 30g minimum.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I've never kept dwarfs, I had F8s (wonderful fish), so see if there is some one who knows more but here is what I'd say:

It may be possible to keep one in a 5 gal but I wouldn't recomend it, firstly it would involve much more work and It would be hard to keep the water conditions stable. A shrimp for example would probably be happy living in a cup but it would be next to impossible to keep the water stable for them (most recomend 10 gallons to keep shrimp). Puffers are messy eaters and must be fed snails for their beaks. 

Secondly they are small fish but I'd rather give them more space. They are intelligent and inquisitive so appreciate room to explore. I had my first F8 in a 15 gallon for a few weeks when I first had it, he spent half the time swimming up and down the side. When I moved him to a 35 gallon tank he was much happier right away. If I kept them again I think I'd go for an even bigger tank.

I might try 15 gallons for dwarf puffers, as I say I've never had them, but hope that might help as a start.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Is it ok to give links to other forums on here? I wouldn't normally but here is one that is only for puffers so might really help:
The Puffer Forum • The Puffer Fish Care Community

If I shouldn't be posting this link, sorry mods, please remove it.


----------

